# Know Your Temps : phoenixgoddess27



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed
prowler_
Gore
pitman
R2DJ
Domination
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Ellie
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Scott-105
Law
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Dark Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
[M]artin
RoxasisSora
Toni Plutonij





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *phoenixgoddess27
*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

Who are you?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, hiya, PhoenixGoddess!

How have you been as of late?

How would you describe yourself?
What are your general interests?

What's one thing you're really looking forward to lately?
In contrast, what's one thing you find yourself dreading?


Do you enjoy cartoons?

What's your "Game of the Now"?
What's your "Movie of the Now"?

What's your "Game of the Forever"?
What's your "Movie of the Forever"?

What's one thing you just can't identify with in today's society?
In contrast, what's one thing about today's society that you wholeheartedly embrace?

Finally, what's the one thing you enjoy the most about GBAtemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for your time!

Bonus:


Spoiler



Do you find this as amusing as I do?

Random Object Generator


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, Hello PG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you?

Working hard on the translation?

Getting enough sleep?

If not, you should sleep more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to leave this site, would you be sad? 


Well, that's all I can think of for now. I might ask more later. Is that okay?


----------



## craplame (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey there Phoenix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's your favorite otome game of all time?

What's your favorite anime? 

Favorite manga?

Do you prefer winter or summer?

What do you like to drink?

What pisses you off?

What do you like to do in your free time?

Anyways, thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## iFish (Oct 13, 2010)

You finish Dragon Age?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

1. it's been a while, whats up?
2. hows that translation going?
3. if you could freeze time, what would you use it to do? (the first time?)
4. are you a phoenix or a goddess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. are you 27 years old?
6. rate me from 1-10 on helpfulness


----------



## RoMee (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi goddess27

that's really you in  your Personal Photo, right?
if it is...me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also can you translated a game for me??


----------



## Goli (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi PG!
Draw anything new with your tablet?
Had you seen this? :

Addicted to it?
I know you are


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2010)

WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME?

X3


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi phoenixgoddess27!

Paper or plastic?
What is your favorite pizza topping?
Who is your celeb crush?
Who is your video game crush?
What is the most insane question you have been asked?
Is this question unreasonable?
What is the most uncomfortable question you have ever answered?
Who's comics would you rather read Garth Ennis' or Mark Millar's?
Nunchucks or shuriken?
Desert Eagle or glock?
Ice cream or carrot cake?
Flat bread or tandori naan?
Grandpa struttin' dat ass or kerligirl13?


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2010)

How have you been recently?
What do you think of me?
What is your opinion of the Dragon Quest series?
What was your first video game?
Left or Right?
Which way is around?
Big Boss or The Boss?
Blue, Red, or Green?
Favourite movie at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Do you fear the Night Mares?
What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
Comics or Manga?
What was the scariest game you've ever played?
Phoenix or Edgeworth?
Day or Night?


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you know I didn't remember you have a KYT?
I am a box and you should fear me you know?
ifish, liefish, cryfish, truefish, diefish, ragefish, ifish` or az?





 > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?





 > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?





?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 13, 2010)

Wait... what? You're a female...?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey thar!
How you doing?
Whats your favorite band/artist atm?
Whats your all time favorites song?
movie?
game?
console?
Last movie you saw?
What NDS do you have?
Opinion on me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
ifish or iFish?
Sony VS Microsoft VS Ninty?
Apple VS Microsoft?
Mario VS Sonic?
DSi XL VS DS lite?
Favorite flashcart?
So I hear you translate games, how many have you done so far?
Currently playing?
What do you use as a music player?
What would you do If i told you that reading this last question is just wasting 3 seconds of your life?

Cyah later


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 13, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Well, hiya, PhoenixGoddess!
> *Hello!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Hi goddess27
> *Hello RoMee
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 13, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Did you know I didn't remember you have a KYT?* Nope, I didn't know that, my mind powers doesn't work that far away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
I think the previous question has a totally obvious answer, yes?
If so, what is your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

?
?
:trolley:?
:toni:?
k7:?
Widdly Scuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are 10 types of people. List both.

Being a phoenix, do you have a fear of swimming pools?
Fear of me?
Fear of Veho?
If ifish was about to fall to his death by a pit full of hungry piranha men, would you relish the moment and capture it on video to immortalise for all eternity?

Did you think you'd escape my wall of questions?
Have you looked around my TARDIS yet? 

Dave?
Vulpes?
Toni?
Minox?
Vulpes?
Vulpes?
Toni?
p1ng?
pong?
p1ngpong?


Zarcon says go to sleep.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 13, 2010)

What's your favorite game?
Is Pink your favorite artist? 
Have I ever licked a lamppost?
Big or small?
Do you like your new MP3 player?
What's your favorite game genre?
Do you like rabbits more than monkeys?
What consoles do you have?
Are you shy?
What's your least favorite gbatemp section?
Would you rather live in the North or the South Pole?
Do you like monkeys?
Are you a cheerleader?
Is Pink your favorite color?
Cats or dogs?
Have you ever licked a lamppost?
Why did you join Gbatemp?
How big is your e-peens?
Pee or poo?
What's your favorite gbatemp section?
Your a guy, aren't you?
Have you ever licked a light-bulb?
Would you look away if a guy took his shirt off?
Is that all?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,

How are you?
What is your favourite PS3 game?
Why is the file size of PS3 games so inordinately large?
Did Sony do this on purpose?
I mean, they don't really need to be so large, do they?
Do you miss the days of PS2 when games were smaller and much more managable?
I mean, not that it would concern you if you have updated your PS3 to 1.42, hm?
But I just thought I'd bend your ear on the matter, in the hope that you would not mind, you don't mind do you?
If you do mind, how come?
If you don't mind, why not?

Well, it's been a fine conversation, an absolute pleasure, in fact.


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi!!!!

Do you like Studio Ghibli films?

If so, what's your favourite?

When was the last time you watched Dragonball?

Should I go back into the Shoutbox?

How d'you feel about loads of people using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 avatar?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

If I get Medal of Honour, will you play it with me?

By the way, if you do, you'll lose.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 13, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3197645:date=Oct 13 2010, 03:21 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Oct 13 2010, 03:21 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197645"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you know who I am? <b>Yes, you're the 900 year old, Doctor.</b>
I think the previous question has a totally obvious answer, yes? <b>Of course not, took me 900 years to figure it out <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /></b>
If so, what is your opinion?<b> You're quite old *nods*</b>

Is the cake a lie? <b>No, it's just dry.</b>
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision? <b>Umm... 
</b>
Is the answer to the question below yes? <b>Tsk, tsk, tsk...</b>
Is the answer to the above question no? <b>Very clever.</b>
Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?<b> I believe it's just a very clever trick by a very clever Jedi O_O
</b>
Why so serious? <b>You're my role model.</b>
Derp? <b>Dirt?</b>

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like? <a href="http://has-anyone-really-been-far-even-as-decided-to-use-even-go-want-.urbanup.com/4108093" target="_blank">Pfft</a>
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object? <b>You and your logical paradoxes.</b>

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?
<b>*shakes head*</b>

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />? <b>Never.</b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />?<b> Possibly.</b>
:trolley:? <b>Yes.</b>
:toni:? <b>Hell yes.</b>
k7:? <b>Fuck yes.</b>
Widdly Scuds? <img src="http://i46.tinypic.com/zkpug9.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>No.</b>

There are 10 types of people. List both.
<b>Crazy
Insane</b>

Being a phoenix, do you have a fear of swimming pools?<b> No, I just fear the steam that'll surround me.</b>
Fear of me? <b>I don't fear old people.</b>
Fear of Veho? <b>Pfft, why should I fear him when i can bed him <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b>
If ifish was about to fall to his death by a pit full of hungry piranha men, would you relish the moment and capture it on video to immortalise for all eternity? <b>Yes and I'd probably shed a tear... of joy.
</b>
Did you think you'd escape my wall of questions? <b>I could, if I wasn't anticipating it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Have you looked around my TARDIS yet? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> <b>I wouldn't know, I don't remember what I did ten minutes ago.</b>

Dave? <b>Absolutely amazing.</b>
Vulpes? <b>Sexy AND amazing.</b>
Toni? <b>Will ransom.</b>
Minox? <b>Will never get his invisible parrot back.</b>
Vulpes? <b>More Vulp, for me? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
Vulpes? <b>I feel so spoiled with so much Vulp <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/shy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="shy.gif" /> </b>
Toni? <b>His girlfriend.</b>
p1ng? <b>dong?</b>
pong? <b>p1ng?</b>
p1ngpong? <b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" />
What about raul? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="sad.gif" />
</b>


Zarcon says go to sleep. <img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smileipb2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<b>Zarcon didn't say that!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3197676:date=Oct 13 2010, 03:50 AM:name=Noitora)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Noitora @ Oct 13 2010, 03:50 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197676"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What's your favorite game? <b>You.</b>
Is Pink your favorite artist? <b>Don't listen to her.</b>
Have I ever licked a lamppost? <b>Of course, remember that time... oh, that was a secret <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /></b>
Big or small? <b>Big.</b>
Do you like your new MP3 player? <b>Yes! It's sooooooooo cool <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
What's your favorite game genre?<b> The Noitora genre.</b>
Do you like rabbits more than monkeys? <b>Of course, why do you think I enjoy your presence, silly rabbit.</b>
What consoles do you have? <b>PS3 slim, 360 arcade, 360 elite, NDS Lite, NDS XL, N64, Super Nintendo, Sega Dreamcast, PS2, PSX, Gamecube, and... I believe that's all.</b>
Are you shy? <b>Umm... Nooooooo >_></b>
What's your least favorite gbatemp section? <b>The PSP or the Wii section, never really do to them.</b>
Would you rather live in the North or the South Pole? <b>Whichever is the coldest.</b>
Do you like monkeys? <b>No, they fling poo! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> </b>
Are you a cheerleader? <b>I prefer giggling belly dancer -_-</b>
Is Pink your favorite color? <b>No, green is <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> I hate the color pink! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /> </b>
Cats or dogs? <b>Hmm... Dogs.</b>
Have you ever licked a lamppost? <b>That is something I'm afraid I can't answer <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> </b>
Why did you join Gbatemp? <b>I was told there'd be cake here. Someone lied.</b>
How big is your e-peens? <b>Aww, you finally decided to offer me your e-peens for me to claim as my own? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
Pee or poo? <b>You're a sick man.</b>
What's your favorite gbatemp section? <b>The NDS section.</b>
Your a guy, aren't you? <b>I believe you meant "You're" not "your", but if I'm a guy, you're a very pretty lady.</b>
Have you ever licked a light-bulb? <b>No, I don't like hot objects >_> </b>
Would you look away if a guy took his shirt off?<b> Umm... NOOOOOOOO, I wonder why you'd ask that. XXDD</b>
Is that all? <b>I don't know, is it? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3197697:date=Oct 13 2010, 04:03 AM:name=Schizoanalysis)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Schizoanalysis @ Oct 13 2010, 04:03 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197697"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hello,

How are you?<b> Doing all right, a bit tired, my eye hurts.</b>
What is your favourite PS3 game? <b>Dragon Age: Origins <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
Why is the file size of PS3 games so inordinately large?<b> I have no idea, I'm still trying to figure out why Medal of Honor was smaller in size than Oblivion, but I'll probably never know.</b>
Did Sony do this on purpose? <b>Yes, they did it to kill our space so they'll never make anymore money from people buying games >_></b>
I mean, they don't really need to be so large, do they?<b> I believe they do, the amount of graphics and content that goes into a game is what makes the size so large.</b>
Do you miss the days of PS2 when games were smaller and much more managable? <b>Manageable? I can barely keep up with the amount I have now <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
I mean, not that it would concern you if you have updated your PS3 to 1.42, hm? <b>My PS3 is completely updated, but I have a PS2 to play my PS2 games, so it's not really an issue for me.</b>
But I just thought I'd bend your ear on the matter, in the hope that you would not mind, you don't mind do you?<b> I don't mind at all lol</b>
If you do mind, how come? 
If you don't mind, why not? <b>Cause it's a KYT, questions are welcomed.</b>

Well, it's been a fine conversation, an absolute pleasure, in fact.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3197730:date=Oct 13 2010, 04:27 AM:name=shlong)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(shlong @ Oct 13 2010, 04:27 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197730"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi!!!!
<b>Hey there shlong!! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
</b>
Do you like Studio Ghibli films? <b>Who?</b>

If so, what's your favourite?<b> Umm....</b>

When was the last time you watched Dragonball? <b>A few days ago, on accident XD</b>

Should I go back into the Shoutbox? <b>Yes, we miss you there <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>

How d'you feel about loads of people using the <img src="http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5629/tpbull.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> avatar?<b> I think it's giving me a headache cause I'm starting to get people confused.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=3197874:date=Oct 13 2010, 06:16 AM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Oct 13 2010, 06:16 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197874"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->If I get Medal of Honour, will you play it with me?
<b>Well, haha, I wouldn't send you a PS3 message telling you to get it if I wouldn't play multiplayer with you XD</b>

<!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro-->By the way, if you do, you'll lose. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<b>You have no idea how skilled I am to make such an assumption <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2010)

Apple or Orange?
Have you tried Poutine?
Are you hungry right now?
GBAtemp is awesome, amiright?
Do you own Fallout 3? If so, do you like it?
Kotaku or Destructoid?
Have you played Transformice?
Do I ask too many questions?

What is the answer to the question below?
What is the answer to the question above?

Should I leave Canada (vacation)?
Any suggestions on where to go for a vacation?
Do you plan on visiting Canada?
Canada > USA?

Do you like horses?
Do you like cats?
On a scale of 1-10, how similar is Veho and a goat?

Do you know what a loonie is?
A toonie?

What consoles do you own?
Handhelds?

Why phoenixgoddess27?
Do you like nuggets?
Gold or Chicken?

Have you ever watched the show Better Off Ted?
Have you ever played the game, Minecraft?
Are you hungry right now?
Are you interested in the Nintendo 3DS?
Nintendo, Sony or Microsoft for videogames?
Nintendo or Sega?
You're awesome!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 13, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Apple or Orange? *Hmm... Orange!*
> Have you tried Poutine? *No, but I hate you for it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey PG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) Shoutbox or Shitbox?
2) Finally got that laptop all for yourself?
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
4) What about SPAM (the canned food)?
5) The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fad seems to be finally over. Do you miss it?
6) Toni is finally back! What are your feelings about that?
7) TrolleyDave VS Hadrian. Who would win?
8) What do you think attracts all those furries here on GBAtemp?
9) Random question time. Do you believe in UFOs?
10) And what about BoneMonkey? Do you believe?
11) Do you ever visit the EoF?
12) What would you do to cure the current unfunnyness of the EoF?
13) I do believe Veho is probably the result of a freakish military operation trying to fuse a funny goat and a man in one. Do you feel that the experiment was a success or a failure?
14) What would you choose, p1ng's d0ng or Dave's Trolley?
15) Favourite oldie Console?
16) Do you know about the Commodore 64 or the Commodore Amiga?
17) PC gaming or Console gaming?
18) What about Online gaming? Have you ever played some MMORPGs? Your favourites?
19) What is your favourite part of translating games?
20) Well, I guess this is enough (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So I'll give you a last question. Why so awesome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your time in answering this, and...
You're an awesome friend, thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you fear The Angry Bear Cavalry?
What about Pyramid Head with a Gun?
Do you know the Cat Boy?
Where am I?
Where are you?
Yes or No?
If anything would you?
How many fingers am I holding up?
More questions?
No more questions?
But what if I want to ask more questions?
Evil dog or Evil Cat?
One time I was like, "damn" and he was like "I know" then I was like "damn," you know what I mean?
Do you have your right hand robot?
Did you remember to bring your gun to battle?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favourite games of this year?
Favourite films of this year?
TrolleyDave for world oppressor leader?
Most progressive US president?
George W Bush should be hung for treason?
Socialism or Capitalism?
Favourite books?
Name some films you can put on anytime and know they'll cheer you up?
All Gangsta rappers (except Ice T!) should be jailed for cultural genocide?
Dance/Club music or Rock/Metal?
Stewie Griffin or Brian?
American Dad or Family Guy?
Rauly said to tell you he wants to run away with you.  Your opinion of the rumour I just made up?


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Does my avatar and sig give you the wrong impression?


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi!

What's up?
Do you remember your fist post here in GBAtemp?
BlazBlue or Street Fighter?
Favourite band?
Do you know who is he:




What's the weather like?
What do you know about Finland?

Bye!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, since you asked...

Dave?
raul?
Vulpes?
raul?
raul?
Me?
Veho?
p1ng?
Dave?
Me?
raul?
Veho?
Veho?
ifish?
Me?
Dave?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

May as well ask a few questions to see if I can get back on your good side. -.-

Do you like Electronic music?
If yes, what is your favorite DJ/Group?
If yes would you like a few suggestions?

If you had to use a gun, what size would it be (preferably a specific gun)?
If you had to use a bladed weapon what would it be?
Do you like throwing weapons?
Do you like traditional ground soldier ranged weapons (Bow, Sling, etc.)
If yes to ^, then what would be your weapon of choice?

If you're general area was about to be nuked, what would you do?

If you could resolve a war without bloodshed how would you do it?

E-Dramaz > Life Dramaz?
E-Dramaz < Life Dramaz?
^ No comment?

If you could change one thing about how I post, what would it be?

EDIT: I sad faced when you skipped my questions. :/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello
How are you?
Where's your avatar from?
Did you try that game out?
How old are you really?


----------



## hakusa (Oct 13, 2010)

Heya~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some simple ones here~

- Aside from the male characters that I know you like, what others? (I mean, aside from Edgy, Shiba, and Alistair) What is your ideal type of male character and why?

- What made you want to translate otome games? As in, what were the thoughts going through your mind before the idea popped up?

- What else do you do to relax? Do you listen to your favourite music or?
- What type of music do you like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- What is your favourite colour?
- Any favourite animals? Lol

Take care, and I hope you get some rest in between translation.


----------



## haflore (Oct 13, 2010)

Weren't you swooning over the Dragon Age guy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right or Wrong or Left?
Have you been getting as much sleep as you should?

Edgeworth or Phoenix?
Make a choose!


----------



## Jei (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you like music?
Loud speakers, quiet speakers or headphones?
What is your favourite music genre?
Why you like to listen to that genre?
Is there a particular composer/singer you like listening to his/her songs (who is it)?
Are you currently addicted to a song (which one)?
Did a song ever get stuck in your head even you not liking the song at all?
Do you loop one song for hours or just shuffle the whole playlist?
Do you listen to specific music to concentrate for translating, studying or doing your job?
Do you react (move your feet/hands) according to the song you're listening?
Do your family or friends also enjoy the kind of music you like?
When you watch movies or animations, do you notice their soundtrack?
Do you listen to game's own music or do you prefer playing it mute and listen to something you like better?
Have you gone to an opera, orchestra, musical or theatre performance (do you go often)?
Which erudite musical instrument you like the best?
Do you play any musical instrument (which one/s)?
Do you let your friends borrow your favourite music/movie CD/DVD?
Is your room cluttered or clean-looking?
Are you organized or your stuff is always in a mess?
Are you possessive for something?
Are you possessive for someone?
Do you have any kind of OCD (obsessive–compulsive disorder)?
Which languages you speak?
Do you relate to any fictional character (why)?

Umm... yeah, I guess that's pretty much what I'd like to know about you, have a nice day!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

I might rent MoH for PS3. My brother already bought it for Xbox, so it would be pointless for me to buy it again.

I wanna beat you play you, so yeah, I might rent it. Sound good?

Also,

What level are you on multiplayer?

Any other games you recommend?

EDIT: This is my 1600th post


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know me?
Thoughts of me?
Am I crazy?
ASDJKHLSKDJHSJD
Because of the above, do you think im more crazy?
Yo mama.

Buh Bye


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 14, 2010)

Will you miss me or care if I won't return from the army?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh hell yeah! I didn't miss it! 

How are you, beautiful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What the heck makes Alistair so great? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You realize I'd kick his ass, right?
Oh yes I would. 

When we run away together, where are we gonna go?
Are you glad I put you on the KYT list while Dave wasn't looking? 
What is your impression of people who post a single name as a question on KYT? (p1ng? Dave? Vulpes?) Are they unoriginal, or just lazy? 
What's the best invention since sliced bread?
What is your favorite word to say? 
Who is your favorite porn star, aside from me?
What is the best exotic or fictional weapon in a video game?
Is there too much power abuse among the GBAtemp moderators, or not enough? If you answer this incorrectly I'll come back and fix it. :3
What skimpy little outfit do you plan to wear for Halloween? Do you need suggestions?
Why haven't you changed your avatar to the sexiest image ever known to GBAtemp? 
(well, apart from your contributions to the Temper Pics thread)
Scariest enemy in a video game?
Isn't pokemon just teh AWRESUM!?!
Sleep: Human weakness or the best drug in the world? 
Most underrated video game in history?


And one last thing:
Commander Shepard > Alistair
This is not a question.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3197989:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:36 AM:name=raulpica)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 13 2010, 07:36 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3197989"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey PG! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />
<b>Hello there raul! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>

1) Shoutbox or Shitbox? <b>It's always a Shitbox without raul, Minox and Vulp to harass <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="sad.gif" /> </b>
2) Finally got that laptop all for yourself?<b> Yep! Always do at night, everyone's asleep so no begging! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
3) <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> or <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />? <b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> </b>
4) What about SPAM (the canned food)?<b> Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech, you're an okay SPAM man, but I hate SPAM <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
5) The <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> fad seems to be finally over. Do you miss it?<b> Hell no.</b>
6) Toni is finally back! What are your feelings about that? <b>Haha, well, I kind of miss and kind of don't miss being there to update him on what's going on at the temp! I didn't really like updating drama, but I didn't want him walking into it unprepared, either. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> </b>
7) TrolleyDave VS Hadrian. Who would win? <b>Hmm.... That depends, if it's a battle of the perversions, Hadrian would turn Dave into roadkill XD
If it was a battle of who would be the better ruler, Dave would obliterate Hadrian, sorry Hadrian, I still love you <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
8) What do you think attracts all those furries here on GBAtemp? <b>Well, the more someone shows open hate towards them, the more furries you'll get. It's like a bad case of opposite day.</b>
9) Random question time. Do you believe in UFOs? <b>Hell yes, I hope they come back for me soon, this planet's bothering me <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> </b>
10) And what about BoneMonkey?<b> Do you believe? Nope, I don't believe in boning monkeys <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b>
11) Do you ever visit the EoF? <b>Of course, but not as much as I used to, these days it's kind of lame.</b>
12) What would you do to cure the current unfunnyness of the EoF? <b>I'd gather a horde of the people who would make it funny again (Dave, Hadrian, p1ng, Veho, Vulpes, etc.) and we'd run out the trolls, spammers and furry material (I have nothing against furries, just don't think the majority of topics in the EoF or general chat should be about random furry stuff, it's a bit of an overkill)</b>
13) I do believe Veho is probably the result of a freakish military operation trying to fuse a funny goat and a man in one. Do you feel that the experiment was a success or a failure?<b> Failure, Veho looks nothing like a goat, someone just injected tons of sexy into him <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> </b>
14) What would you choose, p1ng's d0ng or Dave's Trolley? <b>Hmm.... Dave's Trolley! We can run people over with it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
15) Favourite oldie Console? <b>Super Nintendo <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
16) Do you know about the Commodore 64 or the Commodore Amiga? I know about Commodore 64
17) PC gaming or Console gaming? Console gaming, I'm on the PC enough v_v
18) What about Online gaming? Have you ever played some MMORPGs? Your favourites?<b> I like playing online. I've played a few MMORPGs, my favorite would be... I don't remember, haha, haven't played one since the beginning of the year.</b>
19) What is your favourite part of translating games?<b> Making people squeal in happiness <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
20) Well, I guess this is enough (for now <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />). So I'll give you a last question. Why so awesome? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b>Because you're so awesome!</b>

Thanks for your time in answering this, and...
You're an awesome friend, thanks <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />
<b>Thank you, raul. You're a pretty good friend to me, as well <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3198003:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:45 AM:name=A Gay Little Cat Boy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Cat Boy @ Oct 13 2010, 07:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3198003"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
<b>Hey there, cutie! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
How are you?<b> I'm doing okay, have a few scratches from my little sister and I play fighting.</b>
Do you fear The Angry Bear Cavalry?<b> Hell no, I'll set those bears on fire, their fur is flammable.</b>
What about Pyramid Head with a Gun? <b>Nope, I thought Pyramid Head was dead sexy <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b>
Do you know the Cat Boy? <b>Of course, I do, he's cool <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>
Where am I? <b>Under my bed.</b>
Where are you? <b>On top of the bed you're under.</b>
Yes or No? <b>Maybe</b>
If anything would you? <b>Would I... Would I what? Have a good pair of shoes? Eat jellied ham? Lick a lamppost in Winter? Would... <i>you</i> ever lick a lamppost in Winter?</b>
How many fingers am I holding up? <b>You're a cat, you don't have fingers.</b>
More questions? <b>NNOOOOOO</b>
No more questions?<b> No more, questions be dead.</b>
But what if I want to ask more questions?<b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> </b>
Evil dog or Evil Cat? <b>Purify both and they'll be Pure Dog and Pure Cat <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
One time I was like, "damn" and he was like "I know" then I was like "damn," you know what I mean? <b>Yeah, I felt that way when I kicked the cat, too....</b>
Do you have your right hand robot? <b>Hmm... I can't tell you classified information <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> </b>
Did you remember to bring your gun to battle? <b>I don't need a gun, I just need some fire and a juicy fruit.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3198019:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:56 AM:name=TrolleyDave)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Oct 13 2010, 07:56 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3198019"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Boo! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b>GAH! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blush.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blush.gif" /> </b>
Favourite games of this year?<b> Dragon Age: Origins, Mass Effect 2, Medal of Honor, Bioshock 2, Battlefield 2, Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar, I can't name them all v_v </b>
Favourite films of this year?<b> I haven't watched very many, but I did watch Pandorum this year and I really really liked it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>
TrolleyDave for world <strike>oppressor</strike> leader? <b>Yes!!!!</b>
Most progressive US president? <b>Was there one?... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> </b>
George W Bush should be hung for treason? <b>Yes.</b>
Socialism or Capitalism? <b>Capitalism, with a capital C</b>
Favourite books? <b>The SWEEP series, Tithe, Edward Lee's Infernal Angel, any book by Llyod Alexander, I'd have to check my book collection to remember the good ones <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>
Name some films you can put on anytime and know they'll cheer you up? <b>Umm.. Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe, Wasabi, any movie with Natalie Portman, any movie with Angelina Jolie(excluding Gia), Tears of the Sun, Miracle at St. Anna, Children of Men(Even though it was utterly sad, I love Clive Owen), Star Wars, any movie with Patrick Stewart or Liam Neeson.</b>
All Gangsta rappers (except Ice T!) should be jailed for cultural genocide? <b>Hell yes. All of them (Except for Ice T, I love him in Law and Order SVU <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />) I can't stand rap, whatsoever, it's one of the reasons why kids go to school and don't learn a damn thing, they're trying to be more like "gangstas" and talk in caveman.</b>
Dance/Club music or Rock/Metal? <b>Rock/Metal, I do prefer Bollywood or Classical music though, anything I can belly dance to or soothe me into sleep.</b>
Stewie Griffin or Brian? <b>Stewie!! I love his bad attitude <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
American Dad or Family Guy? <b>Family Guy, American Dad isn't as funny, but I haven't watched either one lately.</b>
Rauly said to tell you he wants to run away with you.  Your opinion of the rumour I just made up? <b>Rauly probably would say that, so your rumor wasn't that far off XD</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=3198031:date=Oct 13 2010, 08:00 AM:name=prowler_)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(prowler_ @ Oct 13 2010, 08:00 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3198031"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Does my avatar and sig give you the wrong impression? <b>No, not this time XD</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Hi!*
> Hello!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3199257:date=Oct 13 2010, 03:45 PM:name=Jei)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Jei @ Oct 13 2010, 03:45 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3199257"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you like music? <b>Yep!</b>
Loud speakers, quiet speakers or headphones? <b>With headphones</b>
What is your favourite music genre? <b>Hmm... Game genre.</b>
Why you like to listen to that genre? <b>Because a lot of good songs are from video game soundtracks <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>
Is there a particular composer/singer you like listening to his/her songs (who is it)? <b>Yep! Inon Zur, Hans Zimmer, Koji Kondo, I could go on and on...</b>
Are you currently addicted to a song (which one)? <b>Yeah, I can't get enough of "This is War".</b>
Did a song ever get stuck in your head even you not liking the song at all?<b> Unfortunately, yes. Everywhere I went, someone was singing Lady BlahBlah.</b>
Do you loop one song for hours or just shuffle the whole playlist?<b> I loop it, I only shuffle my playlists when I'm cleaning.</b>
Do you listen to specific music to concentrate for translating, studying or doing your job? <b>No, I don't listen to music when I translate or work, I like to focus. Though, I do watch tv when I'm translating <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>
Do you react (move your feet/hands) according to the song you're listening? <b>Well, if I really like the beat to a song, I'll move my hips to the beat as if I was bellydancing, sometimes I don't even notice.</b>
Do your family or friends also enjoy the kind of music you like? <b>My little brother and one of my little sisters, yes.</b>
When you watch movies or animations, do you notice their soundtrack? <b>Yep! Haha, I can't help it.</b>
Do you listen to game's own music or do you prefer playing it mute and listen to something you like better?<b> I listen to the music of the game I'm playing, unless it's so annoying that I start to get a headache, then I mute it.</b>
Have you gone to an opera, orchestra, musical or theatre performance (do you go often)? <b>No, but I'd really really like to <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>
Which erudite musical instrument you like the best? <b>Hmm... The flute or violin.</b>
Do you play any musical instrument (which one/s)? <b>No, I want to learn how to play what I mentioned above, though.</b>
Do you let your friends borrow your favourite music/movie CD/DVD? <b>Hell no, I learned my lesson from letting people borrow my things v_v</b>
Is your room cluttered or clean-looking? <b>Haha, actually, it looked terrible a few days ago before I cleaned it, now it's spotless.</b>
Are you organized or your stuff is always in a mess? <b>Depends on the weather really, I'm an organized neat freak when it isn't so scorching hot that my clothes set ablaze.</b>
Are you possessive for something? <b>Yes, my games, game systems, music and money.</b>
Are you possessive for someone? <b>Not really, I'm kind of protective over my onee-chan and friends.</b>
Do you have any kind of OCD (obsessive–compulsive disorder)?<b> No, but Zarcon thinks I have a small case of it -_-</b>
Which languages you speak? <b>English, Japanese and I'm somewhat fluent in French and I know a little Italian, I can read and understand more than I can speak it though, just ask raulpica <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
Do you relate to any fictional character (why)? <b>Hmm... Yes. I'm more like... Wynne, from Dragon Age. I appear to be quite serious, but have a nice charm, humor and full of surprises once you get to know me.</b>

Umm... yeah, I guess that's pretty much what I'd like to know about you, have a nice day! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
<b>Have a nice day, too, Jei!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3199310:date=Oct 13 2010, 04:08 PM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Oct 13 2010, 04:08 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3199310"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I might rent MoH for PS3. My brother already bought it for Xbox, so it would be pointless for me to buy it again.
<b>Yeah, unless you want your own MoH.</b>
I wanna <strike>beat you</strike> play you, so yeah, I might rent it. Sound good?
<b>Haha, sure, why not XD</b>
Also,

What level are you on multiplayer?<b> I always beat a game before I play the multiplayer on it, I haven't beaten it yet.</b>

Any other games you recommend? <b>Dragon Age: Origins, Battlefield 2, Mass Effect 1 & 2,  MW2, Bioshock 2, I could name some more good ones, but I have too many questions to answer XD</b>

EDIT: This is my 1600th post <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yay.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yay.gif" />
<b>Spammer.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3199770:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:35 PM:name=Crazzy1)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Crazzy1 @ Oct 13 2010, 07:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3199770"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hallo <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
<b>Hello <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
Do you know me? <b>No, but I know of you.</b>
Thoughts of me? <b>Hmm... I'm not quite sure, you're unpredictable.</b>
Am I crazy? <b>Not really.</b>
ASDJKHLSKDJHSJD
Because of the above, do you think im more crazy? <b>No, you just have a bad case of typos.</b>
Yo mama.<b> Yo daddy.</b>

Buh Bye <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
<b>Cyas</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3199782:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:42 PM:name=Chaosruler)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Chaosruler @ Oct 13 2010, 07:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3199782"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Will you miss me or care if I won't return from the army? <b>Yes, there'd be one less cool temper <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3199798:date=Oct 13 2010, 07:53 PM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Oct 13 2010, 07:53 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3199798"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Oh hell yeah! I didn't miss it! <b>Nope, you didn't, yaaaay!</b>

How are you, beautiful? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /><b> I'm doing good, you sexy man <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
What the heck makes Alistair so great? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<b>His unbelievable ability to be awfully adorable and hilarious. Did I mention he was sweet and looks great almost naked? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blush.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blush.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/shy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="shy.gif" /> </b>
You realize I'd kick his ass, right?<b> You'd have to get through me first! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> </b>
Oh yes I would.  <b>Bring it.</b>

When we run away together, where are we gonna go?<b> To a deserted island so we can hump like rabbits and be free from people.</b>
Are you glad I put you on the KYT list while Dave wasn't looking?  <b>Yes, thank you <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
What is your impression of people who post a single name as a question on KYT? (p1ng? Dave? Vulpes?) Are they unoriginal, or just lazy?<b> I find it very annoying cause I'm not sure if it's really poses as a question, despite the question mark slapped onto it. It's just hard to answer them v_v</b>
What's the best invention since sliced bread? <b>The Super Nintendo! Haha, just kidding. I'd say a rocket. It gives me hope that one day, I can leave this planet.</b>
What is your favorite word to say?<b> Balls.</b>
Who is your favorite porn star, aside from me?<b> Hadrian and Dave <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
What is the best exotic or fictional weapon in a video game? <b>Ones that I create XD</b>
Is there too much power abuse among the GBAtemp moderators, or not enough? If you answer this incorrectly I'll come back and fix it. :3
<b>I think there's too much of it, but that's okay, sometimes it's for the best <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /> For instance, you re-opening Toni's KYT so you can post questions... Oh, I wasn't supposed to say that, was I? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /></b>
What skimpy little outfit do you plan to wear for Halloween? Do you need suggestions? <b>Haha, sure, you can suggest some to me, but I think this year I'll really be a Fairy goodhooker, if not Stripperella.</b>
Why haven't you changed your avatar to the sexiest image ever known to GBAtemp?<b> Because I hate it! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> And I don't like being part of the crowd -_-</b>
<!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro-->(well, apart from your contributions to the Temper Pics thread)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b> Teehee, well.... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> </b>
Scariest enemy in a video game?<b> Anything that's smaller than me in Silent Hill games. But the things that scared the hell out of me to the point of me not being able to play, regardless of "Can't die" cheat codes, were the ghosts in Silent Hill 4.</b>
Isn't pokemon just teh AWRESUM!?! <b>No, I hate Pokemon and never want to see that word again after the flood this year v_v</b>
Sleep: Human weakness or the best drug in the world? <b> The best drug in the world, that's why I can't get much of it, too many people taking it from me <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/dry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="dry.gif" /> </b>
Most underrated video game in history?<b> Umm.... Romancing Saga or any otome game with hot guys.</b>


And one last thing:
Commander Shepard > Alistair
This is not a question. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
<b>ALISTAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is not an answer, this is a fact <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you annoyed that you still don't know what I look like?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Are you annoyed that you still don't know what I look like? *No, I always have my imagination. You're an alien from outer space and don't want the world to know what type of alien you are, so you don't show anyone what you look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi! (owait... questions...) *HI?*

I honestly can't think of anything good sooo... I'm gonna recycle _your_ questions...

Ooooh, PG's session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why did you not spend all that money on me to not improve my art?
Were you expecting for me to blush like a tomato?
Are you trying touch me in a funny way right now through the internet...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How come you're so nice to the males and females who bodybuild liek ERRDAY?

What really makes you angry? (and you can't say ME)
Do you intend to answer all of these questions in your KYT? (plz don't, leave us in suspense)
Are you expecting for your KYT to be like pregnant huge?
Are you going to stop ignoring ifish, eventually? >_>

How come you never show us all of the good food you eat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it a tactic to make us breakdancers?

Will you... do p1ng where it hurts? O_O
What about Vulpes? Will you "fox" him the hell up? (oh, grosss)
WHAT ABOUT ME. WHAT ABOUT {M}?! WHAT ABOUT MY DAMN FEELINGS?!?! GAWD. *time to drown in tubs of ice cream* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you want to be a character in my wholesome, family-oriented drawings?
What morally-stable character would you like to be?
Will you help me come up with the stories?
Will you continue to "OHAYO GOZAIMASU"?

Will YOU eventually make that drawing for ME? -_-
Do I need to ask a lot more questions?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm proud of my Time Lord heritage, but I enjoy the mystique of remaining unknown.

Maybe I'll post a picture eventually, and I hope you make a comment.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooooo.... coffee?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 14, 2010)

Dang, your KYT brings all the boys to the yard..

You are so cool! How'd you get so cool?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Hi! (owait... questions...) *HI?*
> 
> I honestly can't think of anything good sooo... I'm gonna recycle _your_ questions...
> ...


----------



## prowler (Oct 14, 2010)

am i annoying?
;-;


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 14, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> am i annoying?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> am i annoying?
> ;-;


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> am i annoying?
> ;-;
> Nope, you're cool
> 
> ...


No, you're just Martin XD


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 14, 2010)

Why aren't you asleep?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Why aren't you asleep?*Umm... Cya!! XD
> 
> (I was playing Medal of Honor!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Oct 14, 2010)

Spies or traitors?
Cuddled to death by a ton of zombie seals or mashed like a potato by a giant kitten?
Where's my darn invisible parrot?
Pie?
Why not pie?
Yes?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 14, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spies or traitors?* Spies, the ones who can betray the enemy with bodily "tools of distraction"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

Is Zarcon your mom?

If not, can I be your new mom?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wanna buy me MoH?

If so, you send alongside the tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All my questions getting annoying yet?

When are we going to talk on skype?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello There PG.
do you know how to swim? 
do you wear a one piece bathing suit or a bikini?
do you have facebook?
do you watch the AVGN?
do you like blazblue anime better or the street fighter anime?
do you have a ps3?
why do you hate the wii?
do you have a boyfriend?
do you go to the site newgrounds.com?
what's your favirote ds game?
why do you lie about your age?
can you tell use how old you are.

i think that's everything for now... have a nice day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Just shoot one of us a PM when you get a chance to answer the rest of the questions PG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t260164-know-your-temps-trolleydave


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 16, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wanna buy me MoH? *Hell no XD*
> 
> If so, you send alongside the tea
> 
> ...


----------

